# (Update 18.12) Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler (GELÖST)



## Pixy (13. Dezember 2014)

*(Update 18.12) Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler (GELÖST)*

Sehr geehrte Community,

ich brauche ernsthaft einmal euren Rat, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Seit gestern habe ich beim Herunterfahren von Windows eine Fehlermeldung: 

"cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler [Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden 0xc0000142]"

Da ich den Fehler partout nicht behoben bekommen habe, habe ich Windows neu aufgesetzt.
Habe ich relativ fix geschaft, aber der Fehler kam relativ schnell wieder.

Also habe ich nochmals Windows neu aufgesetzt, diesmal ganz langsam und nur das Allernötigste.
Nach der Windows - Installation habe ich den Service Pack 1 installiert (hatte ich bereits geladen und auf der Externen gesichert) und nur die wichtigsten Mainbord-Treiber.

Damit ich ins Internet komme, musste ich den LAN-Treiber installieren.
Anschliessend habe ich *nur* Windows Updates gemacht.
Als er schon nahezu fertig war, gab es nach 2 - 3 mal neu Starten, noch ca. 8 Updates.

Nachdem ich diese Installiert habe, kam wieder diese Fehlermeldung.
Inzwischen schließe ich ein Eigenverschulden aus, es muss was mit den Windows - Updates zu tun haben.
Ich hatte ja nix Anderes auf dem Rechner.

Da diese Fehlermeldung nur beim Herunterfahren auftaucht, gibt es auch sonst keinerlei Probleme.
Die "Eingabeaufforderung" (cmd) kann ich problemlos starten und nutzen.

Dieses Problem habe ich auch erst seit gestern und nach dem gestrigen Windows Update (bevor ich überhaupt anfing zig mal Windows neu zu aufzuspielen.)
Screen sende ich mit.



*Auf Seite 6 Beitrag 58 steht die Lösung.*  << Ist verlinkt! 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe!!! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Das ist aber nicht das hier? Windows 7 Update-Probleme: Auto-Update zerschossen, defekte Zertifizierung, Probleme mit Grafikkartenteibern, Office 2010, Silverlight und Internet Explorer


----------



## Pixy (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe!!! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Ich weiß es nicht.
Da ich es heute erst nagelneu aufgesetzt habe, können es die "alten" Fehler in den Updates nicht sein.

Microsoft brachte gestern neue Updates raus, seitdem habe ich das Problem, und selbst ein mehrfaches Aufsetzen hat nicht geholfen.
Den Patch KB3024777 habe ich z.B. gar nicht, und die ganzen anderen auf der seite auch nicht.
Auch ein manuelles installieren mit dem Patch KB3024777 brachte keine Abhilfe, es ließ sich gar nicht erst installieren.

Das muss etwas mit den Updates von gestern zu tun haben.
Allerdings scheint der Rechner von meiner Freundin nicht betroffen zu sein.
Sie hat aber auch erst gestern Updates gemacht und ich eben schon zuvor.

Allerdings dürfte es ja, weil ich heute alles nigelnagelneu gemacht habe, keine Fehler geben.
Ich weiß nicht weiter.

Mir würde es ja schon reichen, wenn ich die Fehlermeldung austellen könnte.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe!!! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Wenn du keine Update machst hast du das beim Herunterfahren nicht?


----------



## thekdk (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe!!! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Servus!

Habe mich schnell angemeldet und kann mich nur anschließen. Seit gestern ca. 1700 habe ich genau den selben Fehler auf meinem Win 7 64 Bit Prof. 

Habe vorerst Grafiktreiber und diverse andere, in letzter Zeit installierte Programme im Auge gehabt. Habe jetzt ebenfalls neu aufgelegt ( obwohl die Installation keine 2 Monate alt war ) und nachdem ich Chipsatz, Graka, USB - Treiber und Chrome installiert war alles ok. Nach den ersten paar Windows Update Restarts gings bereits los mit dem cmd.exe Fehler.

D.h. es liegt wirklich an den fehlerhaften Windows Updates. Ich werd das jetzt mal so lassen und auf Neuigkeiten warten bevor ich wieder alles umsonst aufspiele.

In der Zwischenzeit werd ich wohl versuchen das fehlerhafte Update zu entfernen.

Hoffe es gibt da bald News...


----------



## Paprika1702 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe!!! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Hallo ! 

Selbes Problem.... jedes mal beim herunterfahren kommt die fehlermeldung (cmd.exe Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden 0xc0000142 )!
Was soll der Mist schon wieder, machen die nur noch scheiss bei ihren Updates. Ist ja langsam echt schlimm ! Will nicht alles schon wieder neu Inst... !
Hat schon jemand ne Lösung ohne das ganze System neu zu machen ?

Würde mich über Antwort und Lösung sehr freuen.

Lg

Thomas


----------



## thekdk (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Also ich habs jetzt mit dem Deinstallierungs-Update von MS probiert -> Fehlanzeige.
Hab die installierten Updates abgesucht -> das fehlerhafte Update ist nicht dabei. 

Entweder liegt es an einem anderen Windows Update-Problem oder wir suchen generell am falschen Fleck.

Gut möglich dass man sich bei einmaliger Installation die Zertifikate für immer zerschießt.

Aber wir sind definitiv nicht die einzigen: cmd.exe konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden... - WinFuture-Forum.de


----------



## Freakless08 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Es gibt verschiedene möglichkeiten das zu beheben:
* Windows 8.1
* Linux
* Mac kaufen


----------



## Paprika1702 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Sehr hilfreich dein Beitrag.....

Danke.....



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene möglichkeiten das zu beheben:
> * Windows 8.1
> * Linux
> * Mac kaufen


----------



## Pixy (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Update machst hast du das beim Herunterfahren nicht?



Richtig.

Nachdem ich Windows und das Service Pack 1 installiert habe, war alles in bester Ordnung.
Auch nachdem ich die ca. 170 Updates installiert habe, die nachdem Service Pack 1 zum Vorschein kamen, war alles ok.

Ich habe zig mal den Rechner gestartet, es förmlich provoziert damit es zu diesem Fehler kommt, es kam nix.
Es war immer noch alles in bester Ordnung.

Dann fand Windows-Update noch ca. 8 - 12 Updates. 
Nach der Installation der ca. 12 Updates, hatte ich sofort wieder die Fehlermeldung.
Leider kann ich die Updates nicht herraus Filtern, da ich ja alle am 13.12 installiert habe.

Und welcher den Fehler verursacht weiß man ja auch nicht.
Und mehr hatte ich schlicht nicht installiert gehabt.
Keine GPU Treiber, kein Browser (natürlich der Standardbrowser), kein Programm, es war nix ausser Windows selber und die ganzen Updates.
Natürlich noch der LAN - Treiber, aber ins Internet musste ich ja irgendwie und der LAN - Treiber ist ausgeschlossen.




thekdk schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Habe mich schnell angemeldet und kann mich nur anschließen. Seit gestern  ca. 1700 habe ich genau den selben Fehler auf meinem Win 7 64 Bit Prof.
> 
> ...



Genau so erging es mir auch. Es war auch gegen 17Uhr gestern.
Auch hatte ich Windows erst vor zwei Monaten neu aufgesetzt, das war kurz vor meiner Knie OP.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es soviele gibt mit diesem Problem, dass schließt ein Eigenverschulden immer mehr aus.
Die Frage ist nur, warum hat es den Rechner von meiner Freundin nicht erwischt? 

Da  die Symptome hier relativ gleich zu sein scheinen, freue ich mich  regelrecht darüber, weil ich nicht der jenige bin, der ein Fehler  gemacht hat.
Ich war gestern Abend/Nacht und Heute regelrecht verzweifelt, aber jetzt schein ich immer weniger dafür was zu können.
Versteht  mich nicht falsch, ich gönne es jedem der das Problem nicht hat, aber  umso mehr Leute dieses Problem haben, umso wahrscheinlicher liegt es an  Windows.




> Hat schon jemand ne Lösung ohne das ganze System neu zu machen ?



Nein gibt es nicht.
Wenn du alles gelesen hast, stellst du selbst fest, dass eine Neuinstallation absolut nix bringt.
Es sei denn, man lässt die Letzten Updates komplett weg.




> Aber wir sind definitiv nicht die einzigen: cmd.exe konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden... - WinFuture-Forum.de



Klasse, danke für die Verlinkung. 




Freakless08 schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene möglichkeiten das zu beheben:
> * Windows 8.1
> * Linux
> * Mac kaufen



Sehr hilfreich wirklich, als hätte man als Gamer groß die Wahl. 
Windows 8.1 kommt mir nicht ins Haus, jetzt wo Windows 10 an der Tür klopf sowieso nicht mehr.
Dieses halbe/dreiviertel Jahr kann ich auch noch warten.


----------



## adrian321 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Hallo,

bei mir tritt der Fehler auch seit gestern auf. Ich habe es schon mit einer Systemwiederherstellung  versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Chrizzli (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Hallo,

habe exakt dasselbe Problem!
Es tritt bei mir seit dem 12.12. Abends auf. Das merkwürdige ist, ich habe in der letzten Zeit keine Windows Updates installiert  und das automatische Update war deaktiviert...
Schiebt einem da Windows 7 einfach was unter?

OS: Windows 7 64 Professional


----------



## PlatinumNico (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Guten Morgen,

bei mir tritt dieser Fehler ebenfalls auf, aber schon um etwa 1 Uhr in der Nacht vom 12.12. zum 13.12.
Ich habe am Freitag Windows neu aufgesetzt, weil mir ein Programm das Booten zuvor unmöglich gemacht hatte...aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.
Auf jeden Fall is das ziemlich ärgerlich, aber Menschen machen nunmal (leider) Fehler.

Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 Ultimate und (falls das wichtig ist) bin Nvidia Nutzer (GTX 970) und kann seit gestern den LED Visualizer nicht mehr einstellen, die LEDs leuchten nur noch ohne zu "atmen" und sind nicht mehr so hell.
Außerdem habe ich noch kein Offfice (am Montag wirds geliefert), Silverlight und Internet Explorer hingegen schon.

Ich hoffe Microsoft bringt so schnell wie möglich dafür eine Lösung!


----------



## repe (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

...blöde frage jetzt, aber bis auf die fehlermeldung funktioniert das windows "normal", also man kann normal office benutzen, spielen, surfen etc.?

edit: beim rumgooglen meinten einige user, dass womöglich geforce experience das problem ist. schon jmd versucht das zeugs mal zu deinstallieren? bzw eine ältere verion raufzubügeln?


----------



## b3rT_86 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Guten Morgen,

bei mir das selbe spiel seit heute Nacht.
Bis auf den Fehler beim herunterfahren scheint alles so zu sein wie es sein soll.
Hatte erst überlegt das System neu aufzusetzen, aber da es dann wieder vorkommen kann lasse ich das mal, läuft ja sonst.
Naja hoffe gibt bald nen Update.

Schönen Sonntag euch!


----------



## PlatinumNico (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

@repe Ja, Windows funktioniert ansonsten ohne jegliche Probleme...auch alle Anwendungen außer der LED Visualizer in der GeForce Experience. Spiele (über Steam, Origin und Uplay) laufen auch perfekt.

Ich werde mal sehn, ob ich geforce experience deinstalliere bzw eine ältere Version herunterlade und euch dann schreiben obs geholfen hat.


Edit: Hat scheinbar auch nichts gebracht, kann aber auch sein, dass ichs nicht 100% deinstalliert habe aber naja...


----------



## meik19081999 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Hey,

seit gestern Abend, immer wenn ich den PC runterfahre, kommt die selbe Fehlermeldung und ich weis auch nicht woran es liegen kann, da ich eindeutig die ganze letzte Woche nichts neues an Datein hinzugefügt hab, oder instaliert hab...

Heute habe ich überprüft ob ich das problematische Windows Update drauf hatte, aber dieses war nicht vorhanden.

Anschliesend habe ich nochmal ein paar Updates die zur Verfügung standen instaliert, aber es hilft einfach nichts weiter bei diesem Problem...

Ich hoffe bald kann uns jemand helfen ^^

Gruß


----------



## b3rT_86 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Hallo nochmal,

also ich glaube schon fast das es mit diesen Update zusammenhängt.
Das war gestern das einzige welches bei mir installiert wurde.

Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB915597 (Definition 1.189.1916.0)

Installationsdatum: ‎13.‎12.‎2014 13:19

Installationsstatus: Erfolgreich

Updatetyp: Wichtig


----------



## mister_x_1979 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Lösung des Problems --->

Anscheinend sind Nvidia-Benutzer davon betroffen so wie ich auch mit meiner gtx770 !
Es liegt an Geforce Experience !!! Über Systemsteuerung/Programme Experience deinstallieren und der Fehler ist weg !

Ich hab 3x mal gestartet und er tauchte nicht mehr auf !


----------



## Paprika1702 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

So, problem beseitigt !

Für alle die den Fehler Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden 0xc0000142 haben.... hier die Lösung ohne Experience zu deinstallieren !

nach dem ihr mich in die richtige Richtung geschickt habt..... Experience zu deinstallieren, habe ich erst mal geschaut was denn da geladen wird. Also Msconfig als Admin ausführen und den Eintrag Nvbackend bei den Autostarts suchen.... wenn der deaktiviert wurde war das Problem bei mehrmaligem neustarts weg.... Also Lösung 1 den Eintrag zu deaktivieren ! Versucht es .... oder ihr nehmt wie ich meine 2 Lösung .... Weiter lesen .... :wink:

Dann habe ich mir das weiter angeschaut, was wird geladen? .... Der Eintrag verweist auf die Datei im Verzeichniss (C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Core)und die Datei die aufgerufen wird ist ja die NvBackend.exe !
Also 2 Lösung (für mich die beste Lösung)Diese Datei dann mit der rechten Maustaste die Eigenschaften anzeigen lassen... dort im Reiter Kompalibilität dann als Administrator ausführen den Haken rein ... Übernehmen und fertig.

Funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme.
Würde mich freuen wenn es bei euch auch so leicht funktioniert und ihr mir ein Feedback gebt. ;D

Lg

Thomas


----------



## mister_x_1979 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Deinstallieren und Gut ! Außer du nutzt Experience tatsächlich bei mir ist es halt immer mit dabei weil ich es "empfohlen" installiere aber eigentlich nie nutze !


----------



## Neuperlach (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



Paprika1702 schrieb:


> So, problem beseitigt !
> 
> Für alle die den Fehler Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden 0xc0000142 haben.... hier die Lösung ohne Experience zu deinstallieren !
> 
> ...


Ich habe/hatte das Problem seit gestern auch.

Ich habe dann per Trial und Error einfach Task für Task vor dem Runterfahren händisch beendet und geschaut, ob sich was verändert.

Ich bin dann (wie Du) draufgekommen, dass für den Fehler die Datei NvBackend.exe  verantwortlich ist. Beendet man den Task vor dem Runterfahren manuell, gibt es keine Fehlermeldung. Ich habe dann (wie Du) in MSConfig den Haken bei 

```
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Core\NvBackend.exe
```
rausgenommen, und das Problem war weg.

Fehlt aber im System nicht nun was? Nein, "NvBackend.exe" wird dennoch gestartet. Es werden ja noch weitere Nvidia-Bestandteile geladen, so auch  die Treiber, und diese Bestandteile stellen vermutlich fest, dass etwas fehlt, und laden NvBackend.exe mit einem anderen Mechanismus nach. Dieser führt dann nicht mehr zu einem Fehler.

Auf die Idee mit "Programm als Administrator ausführen" bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Vielen Dank dafür!

Also, ich bestätige, es liegt daran und Deine beiden Lösungen funktionieren. 

Man muss sich aber fragen, was denn im System in Unordnung gekommen ist, dass solche Fehler auftreten. Klar, es war eines der letzten Microsoft-Updates, es wird ja z.B. auf heise.de fleißig über die jüngst verbockten Updates berichtet.  Es könnte das fehlerhafte Update KB3004394 gewesen sein,  das für Root-Zertifikate zuständig ist.  Dieses wurde mit dem neuen KB3024777 wieder zurückgenommen. Beide Updates wurden bei mir installiert,  wodurch das System diesbezüglich eigentlich wieder so wie zu Beginn laufen sollte. Tut es aber anscheinend nicht.

Na ja, das Wichtigste ist, dass der Fehler beim Runterfahren weg ist.


----------



## hiighsociety (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Hallo, ich melde mich auch hier weil ich auch genau das gleiche Problem habe mit genau der gleichen Fehlermeldung beim Herunterfahren/neustarten/abmelden.

Ich habe jetzt den Tipp von #22 genommen und die "nvidiabackend.exe" als Prozess im Taskmanager beendet.
Den PC heruntergefahren da steht zwar allerdings immer noch das "gewartet wird bis hintergrundprogramme beendet sind" aber es kommt nicht mehr die Fehlermeldung der CMD.EXE.

Ich habe auch Geforce Experience sofort deinstalliert so viel Probleme wegen so einem schlechtem Programm.

Wenn jetzt noch jemand ne Idee hat wie man das mit den "hintergrundprogrammen beim herunterfahren" weg macht wäre ich glücklich.. ich ging immer davon aus ich hätte einen Virus.


----------



## Paprika1702 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

@Neuperlach,

na da bin ich aber froh das es wenigstens bei dir auch nach meiner Lösung fünktioniert ... den in einem anderen Forum in dem ich schreibe (cmd.exe konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden... - WinFuture-Forum.de - Seite 4) scheint das nicht der Fall zu sein.... ! Aber wer weis ob dort nicht auch andere Probleme vorliegen als bei uns .
Bei mir funktioniert es und gut.

Würde mich freuen wenn noch andere das bestätigen und meine Suche und Lösungsvorschläge einen Sinn ergeben.

Liebe grüße

Thomas


----------



## Neuperlach (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



hiighsociety schrieb:


> Den PC heruntergefahren da steht zwar allerdings immer noch das "gewartet wird bis hintergrundprogramme beendet sind" aber es kommt nicht mehr die Fehlermeldung der CMD.EXE.


Bei mir kommt es auch auch zu dieser Anzeige, allerdings nur sporadisch und nur für Sekundenbruchteile. Immerhin muss man ja nichts mehr nervig per Klick bestätigen . Man könnte jetzt sagen, das Problem sei ja immer noch nicht so ganz beseitigt.  Ich würde sagen, doch, denn diese kurze Warte-Meldung erschien bei mir schon immer gelegentlich.


----------



## Neuperlach (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



Paprika1702 schrieb:


> @Neuperlach,
> 
> na da bin ich aber froh das es wenigstens bei dir auch nach meiner Lösung fünktioniert ... den in einem anderen Forum in dem ich schreibe (cmd.exe konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden... - WinFuture-Forum.de - Seite 4) scheint das nicht der Fall zu sein.... ! Aber wer weis ob dort nicht auch andere Probleme vorliegen als bei uns .
> Bei mir funktioniert es und gut.


Ich habe momentan keine Idee, warum es nicht bei allen funktioniert.  Das grundsätzliche Problem scheint auf jeden Fall was mit Administrator/Root-Rechten zu tun zu haben. Wird die Datei NvBackend.exe mit einem anderen Mechanismus gestartet, ist der Fehler ja weg. Insgesamt ist es wohl lediglich ein Minifehler, nur das Klicken auf OK nervt(e) halt.  Keiner weiß aber, ob nicht ganz wo noch wo anders heftigere Fehlfunktionen schlummern, die Microsoft mit dem verbockten Update eingeschleust hat. Daher bleibt ein ungutes Gefühl.

Interessanter ist vielleicht, dass ich auf meinem zweiten Rechner keine Probleme beim Runterfahren habe. Dabei ist die Konfiguration sehr ähnlich, beide Male Windows 7/64 Bit, die gleichen Windows-Updates, die gleichen Nvidia-Treiber.  Das muss man jetzt aber nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## Pixy (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass es mit den Nvidia Treiber bzw. dem Experience zu tun haben soll.
Da zittiere ich mich am besten mal selbst:



> Und welcher den Fehler verursacht weiß man ja auch nicht.
> Und mehr hatte ich schlicht nicht installiert gehabt.
> *Keine GPU Treiber*, kein Browser (natürlich der Standardbrowser), kein  Programm, es war nix ausser Windows selber und die ganzen Updates.
> Natürlich noch der LAN - Treiber, aber ins Internet musste ich ja irgendwie und der LAN - Treiber ist ausgeschlossen.



Verlinkung zum Zitat:

Da ich zum Zeitpunkt, als der Fehler aufkam nix von Nvidia installiert hatte und die Auflösung Standardmäßig bei 800x600 stand, kann ich das eigentlich ausschließen, zumindest rein von der Logik.
Kann mich natürlich täuschen und Windows hat was installiert, was ich nicht mitbekam, aber dann hätte ich nach einem Neustart keine Schwarze Umrandung mehr gehabt, da die voll Auflösung zur Verfügung gestellt worden wäre.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Einfach mal ausprobieren und Nvidia Experience deinstallieren und dann schauen.
Oder den Nvidia Treiber komplett entfernen und dann neu herunter laden und neu installieren und bei der Installation Experience einfach weglassen.



Pixy schrieb:


> Kann mich natürlich täuschen und Windows hat was installiert, was ich nicht mitbekam, aber dann hätte ich nach einem Neustart keine Schwarze Umrandung mehr gehabt, da die voll Auflösung zur Verfügung gestellt worden wäre.



Denk daran dass du Windows 7 nutzt. Windows 7 kennt deine Hardware nicht.


----------



## Neuperlach (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



Pixy schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass es mit den Nvidia Treiber bzw. dem Experience zu tun haben soll.


Ich würde sagen, nur indirekt.  Der Fehler scheint wohl im Windows-System zu liegen und kann vermutlich verschiedene Programme lahmlegen oder beschädigen. 
Der verbockte Patch KB3004394 sollte eigentlich die Prüfung von Software-Zertifikaten beschleunigen, die ja ein Programm in Windows benötigt. Warum selbst eine Rücknahme des Patches KB3004394 nicht bewirkt, dass das System wieder wie vorher läuft, ist mir noch ein Rätsel.


----------



## coolken (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Ich hatte exakt den gleichen Fehler. Den Tipp von #22 hat bei mir auch Prima funktioniert. Danke für den Lösungsansatz.


----------



## Pixy (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



Neuperlach schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, nur indirekt.  Der Fehler scheint wohl im Windows-System zu liegen und kann vermutlich verschiedene Programme lahmlegen oder beschädigen.
> Der verbockte Patch KB3004394 sollte eigentlich die Prüfung von Software-Zertifikaten beschleunigen, die ja ein Programm in Windows benötigt. Warum selbst eine Rücknahme des Patches KB3004394 nicht bewirkt, dass das System wieder wie vorher läuft, ist mir noch ein Rätsel.



Das wäre auch eher meine Vermutung.

Da ich Windows seitdem Fehler insgesamt 4x Neu aufgesetzt habe, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es am Treiber von Nvidia liegt.
Dann wäre hier viel mehr los, als nur die paar Leute.

Ich warte mal noch ab. 
Am Anfang nächster Woche kann ich es mal testen, da bekomme ich eine neue GPU, wäre zumindest ein passender Moment es zu testen.




> Es könnte das fehlerhafte Update KB3004394 gewesen sein,  das für  Root-Zertifikate zuständig ist.  Dieses wurde mit dem neuen KB3024777  wieder zurückgenommen. Beide Updates wurden bei mir installiert,   wodurch das System diesbezüglich eigentlich wieder so wie zu Beginn  laufen sollte. Tut es aber anscheinend nicht.



Das trifft bei mir aber nicht zu. Da ich gestern erst das System Neu aufgesetzt habe, habe ich keines dieser Updates installiert, da MS sie längst rausgenommen hat, dennoch habe ich den Fehler.
Kann also weder an einem alten Update liegen noch an NV.


----------



## Paprika1702 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Genau so war  es bei mir auch.. diese Meldung ganz kurz war voher auch schon und diese kann man auch abstellen in dem man im sys einstellt wie lange gewartet wird bis Prozesse geschlossen werden... WaitToKillServiceTimeout 

ich rede jetzt aber nur von dem Fester das noch kurz angezeigt wird wenn noch prozesse geschlossen werden müssen ... nicht die CMD exe!

unter

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control 

verändern.

Klicken Sie doppelt auf den Eintrag, und geben Sie einen neuen Wert in Sekunden multipliziert mit 1000 ein (10 Sekunden = 10000). Aber Achtung: Wenn Sie einen zu geringen Wert eintragen, dann haben die Dienste eventuell zu wenig Zeit, sich zu beenden, und werden deshalb vom Betriebssystem einfach "abgeschossen" – dies kann zu Datenverlusten führen. 



Neuperlach schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt es auch auch zu dieser Anzeige, allerdings nur sporadisch und nur für Sekundenbruchteile. Immerhin muss man ja nichts mehr nervig per Klick bestätigen . Man könnte jetzt sagen, das Problem sei ja immer noch nicht so ganz beseitigt.  Ich würde sagen, doch, denn diese kurze Warte-Meldung erschien bei mir schon immer gelegentlich.




lg


----------



## Neuperlach (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



Pixy schrieb:


> Das trifft bei mir aber nicht zu. Da ich gestern erst das System Neu aufgesetzt habe, habe ich keines dieser Updates installiert, da MS sie längst rausgenommen hat, dennoch habe ich den Fehler.
> Kann also weder an einem alten Update liegen noch an NV.


Ich habe vorhin Erfahrungsberichte gesehen, da behaupten User, dass es ausreicht, überhaupt ein beliebiges der Dezember-Microsoft-Updates zu installieren (auch eines der nicht zurückgezogenen!), um sich den CMD.EXE-Fehler einzufangen. Angeblich absolut reproduzierbar.  Klingt abenteuerlich, könnte aber Deine Erfahrung erklären.

Und noch mal zur Verdeutlichung: Nvidia trifft kaum eine Schuld. Vielmehr ist sehr wahrscheinlich ein beschädigtes Windows-System die Ursache dafür, dass die Nvidia-Programme nicht mehr so laufen, wie sie sollten. Es könnte also auch Software anderer Hersteller in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.


----------



## Pixy (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



> *So, problem beseitigt !
> 
> Für alle die den Fehler Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet  werden 0xc0000142 haben.... hier die Lösung ohne Experience zu  deinstallieren !
> *
> ...



Quelle:

Ich habe Lösung 2 jetzt mal ausprobiert und habe seitdem auch keine Fehlermeldung mehr.
Komisch. 

Das löst zwar die Fehlermeldung, kann aber doch eigentlich nicht der auslöser sein oder?
Da ich zum Zeitpunkt der Fehlermeldung nix installiert hatte von NV, finde ich es eigenartig.

Ich verstehe nix mehr.


Nachtrag. Hier ist der Lösungsvorschlag auch im Forum, habe ihn nur nicht wiedergefunden, war zu dezent.


----------



## Neuperlach (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



Pixy schrieb:


> Das löst zwar die Fehlermeldung, kann aber doch eigentlich nicht der auslöser sein oder?


Richtig. Der Datei C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Core\NvBackend.exe sind standardmäßig keine administrativen Ausführungsrechte zugewiesen. Die Lösung ist daher als Workaround zu sehen, aber man ist ja schon zufrieden, wenn das System keine nervigen Fehlermeldungen mehr bringt.

Ich habe extra noch auf meinem anderen Rechner nachgeschaut, da sind bei der NvBackend.exe auch keine administrativen Ausführungsrechte gesetzt, es kommt aber dennoch nicht zu dem Fehler, obwohl alles m.E. Entscheidende identisch ist, auch die Microsoft-Updates. Ich verstehe auch nichts mehr.


----------



## adrian321 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Hallo, 

bei mir hat die Lösung aus der Antwort #22 auch geholfen. Danke!


----------



## coolken (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



Paprika1702 schrieb:


> So, problem beseitigt !
> 
> Für alle die den Fehler Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden 0xc0000142 haben.... hier die Lösung ohne Experience zu deinstallieren !
> 
> ...



Ich habe den 2 Lösungsansatz versucht! Leider brachte er bei mir keinen Erfolg, sodass ich wieder den 1 Lösungsansatz nehmen musste.


----------



## b3rT_86 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Ich bedanke mich bei euch !!!
Es hat tatsächlich am Nvidia Treiber bzw. Experience gelegen.
Neu installiert und gut ist.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## PlatinumNico (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Vielen Dank an alle, besonders an Paprika1702! 
Ich hab alles nach deiner zweiten Lösung gemacht, hat auch funktioniert. Dann konnte ich aber GeForce Experience nicht starten bzw nur wenn ich Rechtsklick -> als Admin starten ausgefählt habe.
Das hat mich allerdings gestört, da ich das Programm ja eigentlich nutze, um die Grafikkarten Treiber runterzuladen und meine LEDs einzustellen.

Deshalb hier die Lösung für diejenigen, die GeForce Experience noch weiterhin benutzen wollen, ohne das der Fehler auftritt:
1. GeForce Experience von der offiziellen Seite herunterladen.
2. Im Setup alles ganz normal weiter laufen lassen. (am einfachsten Haken bei Desktopverknüpfung setzen)
3. GeForce Experience (GFExperience.exe) als Administrator unter C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA GeForce Experience (oder vom Desktop) öffnen.
4. Warten, bis das Programm gestartet ist und dann wieder auf X zum Schließen.
5. Computer neu starten (bei mir stand dann noch kurz, ob ich Herunterfahren erzwingen oder abbrechen will, was aber nach nichtmal 1 Sekunde verschwand).
6. Computer nochmal neu starten, um zu sehen obs funktioniert hat.
7. Fertig!


----------



## Paprika1702 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

@PlatinumNico,

danke für die Blumen !
Ich möchte die Blumen aber auch weitergeben, denn es haben sich hier und in einem anderen Forum viele an der Problemlösung beteiligt und viel dazu beigetragen den Fehler ausfindig zu machen.
Eine Perfekte Lösung haben wir jedoch alle noch nicht gefunden und es ist fraglich ob diese überhaupt gefunden wird.
Ja, du hast auch recht das sich GeForce Experience nach meiner Lösung 2 immer noch nicht richtig verhält und man auch im Verzeichniss  C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA GeForce Experience die Programmdatei immer als Administrator ausführen lassen muss da sonnst sich das Programm nicht öffnet.

Die Methode mit der neu Installation die du beschreibst habe ich jetzt noch nicht getestet   weil ich mich jetzt entschlossen habe GeForce Experience von der Platte zu fegen. Werde es aber mal versuchen nach deiner Methode !
Hast du auch schon Spiele gestartet ????

Wie gesagt es hat bei mir alles auch so funktioniert nach meiner Methode 2 ,nur habe ich vergessen zu schreiben das natürlich auch GeForce Experience in seinem Verzeichniss auch als Admin ausgeführt werden muss.

Aber so kommt man eben durch viele versuche letztendlich zu einem Ergebniss an dem jeder hier die Blumen verdient hat.... wir geben nicht auf und hoffen auf eine Lösung ohne Admin Rechte....! 

Also weiter nach der besten lösung suchen....

lg an alle hier

Thomas


----------



## paxpl (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Hatte den Fehler seit vorgesetern Abend auch. Ich hab zuerst Experience deinstalliert, neu gestartet und den Treiber wieder komplett installiert und es geht wieder alles!


----------



## Pixy (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



paxpl schrieb:


> Hatte den Fehler seit vorgesetern Abend auch. Ich hab zuerst Experience deinstalliert, neu gestartet und den Treiber wieder komplett installiert und es geht wieder alles!



Experience scheint aber nicht der Auslöser zu sein.
Das es funktioniert haben mehrere User bestätigt.

Dank *Paprika1702*, im übrigen auch ein riesen Dank von mir, konnte man zumindest die lästige Fehlermeldung mundtot machen.
Der eigentliche Fehler ist aber nach wie vor ungeklärt.

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, dass die Fehlermeldung bereits auftaucht, ohne das irgendwas von Nvidia installiert war.
Seit neustem zickt auch hin und wieder meine Tastatur rum, sie schreibt einfach nicht, aber komischerweise erst, nachdem ich den Rechner mehrmals neu gestartet habe.
Ein gänzliches herrunter fahren und neu starten behebt das Problem.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Hallo Pixy,

ich habe das gleiche Problem auch seit einigen Tagen, eigentlich ist es mir erst gestern verstärkt aufgefallen und kommt nun bei jedem Runterfahren mit exakt der gleichen Fehlermeldung wie Du beschreibst!
Das Fenster mit der Fehlermeldung muß ich aber nicht mittels OK klicken beenden, es verschwindet beim runterfahren von selbst und es kommt ein größeres Fenster was nach ca. einer Sekunde auch wieder verschwindet und dann fährt Windows normal runter, ohne das ich was machen muß.
Auch ging bei mir die Tastatur gestern mehrmals nicht. Ich konnte keinen Buchstaben eintippen bzw. es kam nix auf dem Bildschirm an. Die Maus, die wie die Tastatur aber auch per USB angeschlossen ist funktionierte aber einwandfrei.
Ich habe die Tastatur dann einfach abgezogen und neu angeschlossen und dann ging sie wieder.
Ist aber natürlich alles keine Dauerlösung, aber eine Problemlösung scheint es ja bis jetzt nicht zu geben?!

Gruß
Tim


----------



## LeBernie (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Hi,

habe hier einen W7 Pro mit einer GTX 560 TI 448 und Geforce Experience, letzteres am 12.12. aufgefrischt. Seither kommt bei mir der besagte Fehler beim Herunterfahren. Also nicht schon seit dem Patch-Day.

Bei meinem zweiten W7 Pro mit einer GTX 760 ohne Experience mit älterem Treiber 342 kommt kein Fehler beim Herunterfahren.

Beide Systeme sind auf dem neuesten MS-Patch-Stand.

Gruß LeBernie


----------



## Pixy (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



> Auch ging bei mir die Tastatur gestern mehrmals nicht. Ich konnte keinen  Buchstaben eintippen bzw. es kam nix auf dem Bildschirm an. Die Maus,  die wie die Tastatur aber auch per USB angeschlossen ist funktionierte  aber einwandfrei.
> Ich habe die Tastatur dann einfach abgezogen und neu angeschlossen und dann ging sie wieder.



Genauso hatte ich es gestern auch.
Alles andere über USB, z.B. die Maus haben funktioniert.

Das komische war, die Makrotasten an der Tastatur (G15) funktionierten weiterhin, nur die Buchstaben und Zahlen nicht.
War sehr eigenartig.

MS will uns wohl kurz vor Weihnachten ermutigen Windows 8.1 zu kaufen.
Nicht mit mir, ich warte bis W10.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Windows 8.1 kaufe ich auch nicht mehr, will entweder bei 7 bleiben oder dann auf 10 warten.
Irgendwie liebäugel ich seit kurzem aber auch mit den Macs.

Auf meinem Arbeits-PC hier läuft Linux Mint 17 64-Bit sehr gut und ohne nennenswerte Fehler. Aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten gibts da auch die nicht ganz stimmig sind.


----------



## Feuerkatze27 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Moin Moin!
Ich habe mich mal flott angemeldet da ich ähnliche Probleme habe, nur das bei mir die Grafikkarte abgeschaltet wird! Könnte das evtl zusammenhängen? Beim Runterfahren bekomme ich denselben Fehler wie hier beschrieben ( 0xc0000142)

Gruß FK


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Außerdem habe ich heute wieder einen Windows-Update-Fehler!
Wenn ich Windows-Update starte kommt der Fehlercode: "8024402C". 
Es kann also nichtmal nach Updates gesucht werden!

Jetzt scheint Windows-Update aber wieder zu funktionieren.
Ob es da einen Zusammenhang zu dem CMD.exe Fehler gibt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## shoxn (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Hab gerade Windows geupdatet nun geht bei mir wieder alles!


----------



## Pixy (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Wie das?
Bei mir gab es heute keine neuen Updates.

Nachtrag:
Scheinbar doch, es gab ein Update für den Windows Defender.


----------



## Neuperlach (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



haga schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen.
> 
> Habe seit dem 13.12 das selbe Problem. Vermutlich nach nem Windows Update.
> Hat denn jemand ne Idee wie mann das fixen kann ??


Ich habe lange nach Lösungen gesucht und keine anderen als die hier beschriebenen gefunden. 

1) Das Einfachste ist wohl, in MSConfig unter "Systemstart" das Häkchen bei


```
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Core\NvBackend.exe
```

rauszunehmen*. GeForce Experience läuft dennoch, die Datei "NvBackend.exe" wird automatisch mit einem anderen Mechanismus  nachgeladen, der nicht mehr zu dem Fehler führt. Die Lösung scheint keinen Haken zu haben, ich habe trotz umfangreicher Tests keine Fehlfunktionen festgestellt.  (Die Liste im Task-Manager ist nach dem Booten immer gleich, egal ob das Häkchen gesetzt ist oder nicht - ein gutes  Zeichen.  )

(* Muss nach einem Nvidia-Treiberupdate wiederholt werden.)

2) Eine gleichwertige Lösungsvariante besteht darin, den Dateien "NvBackend.exe" und "GFExperience.exe" die Eigenschaft "Programm als Administrator ausführen" zuzuweisen.

Die anderen Methoden, die hier beschrieben wurden, scheinen nicht immer zu funktionieren.  Z.B. kann ich nach einer Nvidia-Treiber-Neuinstallation höchstens ein- oder zweimal booten,  dann ist der Fehler wieder da.

Heute erschien das Nvidia-Treiberupdate 344.75. Der Fehler tritt aber weiterhin auf.  Ich weiß, das Problem sind eigentlich nicht die Nvidia-Treiber, aber es hätte ja sein können, dass mit einem neuen Treiber der Fehler umgangen wird.

Interessant: Auf meinem zweiten Rechner habe ich jetzt den Fehler plötzlich auch, obwohl der noch tagelang stabil lief. Außer Definitionen für Defender und Microsoft Security Essentials kamen auf ihm keine Windows-Updates mehr rein. Das Problem scheint verzögert aufzutreten.

In anderen Foren ist der Fehler auch "das" Thema, aber keiner hat eine wirkliche Lösung außer den hier beschriebenen Workarounds.

Vom Einspielen alter Sicherungen, vom Deinstallieren von Windows-Updates und vom Neuaufsetzen des Systems würde ich eher abraten. Der Fehler tritt dann offenbar nach einiger Zeit wieder auf.  Es gibt auch Leute,  die behaupten, dass  ausnahmslos alle im Dezember veröffentlichten Windows-Updates zu dem Fehler führen, auch die nicht zurückgezogenen.


----------



## jahdou (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

GeForce Experience 2.1.5 erschienen! Ist das Problem mit der neuen Version behoben?


----------



## Neuperlach (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



jahdou schrieb:


> GeForce Experience 2.1.5 erschienen! Ist das Problem mit der neuen Version behoben?


GeForce Experience 2.1.5 ist Bestandteil des unter #52 erwähnten  Nvidia-Treiberupdates 344.75, womit das Problem leider nicht behoben ist.


----------



## versus01091976 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

ne ist es nicht. da ist noch 2.1.4

soch den 2.1.5 ist es hier weg


----------



## Neuperlach (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*



versus01091976 schrieb:


> ne ist es nicht. da ist noch 2.1.4
> 
> soch den 2.1.5 ist es hier weg


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei mir steht im GeForce Experience Version 2.1.5.0 und  unter Treiberversion 344.75. Der Fehler tritt weiterhin damit auf, habe gestern geupdatet.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Also das mit dem CMD.exe Error hat sich bei mir nicht verändert. Wobei ich glaube daß er gestern ein einziges mal ohne die Fehlermeldung runtergefahren ist, aber danach kam die Fehlermeldung wieder.
Tastatur und Maus funktionieren aber unter Windows normal.
Ich hab gestern auch ein Windows-Update bekommen, war aber glaube ich nicht für den Defender.


----------



## Neuperlach (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

*Fehler behoben!* 

Jetzt kam gerade ein Windows-Update rein (KB3025390 für Internet Explorer 11).  Seitdem ist der Fehler bei mir weg. Habe mehrere Male erfolgreich gebootet.

Was aber hat Internet Explorer 11 damit zu tun? Da er kein typisches Anwendungsprogramm ist, sondern sehr weit im Windows-System integriert ist, ist es durchaus denkbar, dass der Fehler damit zusammenhängt. 

Hier wird bestätigt, dass der Bug damit behoben wird:



> Try Windows Update again, Microsoft just released what looks like a fix. The update is KB3025390. I just installed it, did three reboots and so far, no error. Hope this helps.


https://forums.geforce.com/default/...-exe-error-on-restart-of-windows-7/?offset=37

Microsoft selbst sagt,  dass  eine bestimmte Art von Dialogfeldern nicht mehr richtig gearbeitet hat. Vermutlich instanziiert GeForce Experience solche  Objekte.  Der Fehler wird durch das Update behoben.

Also installiert das Update, und gut is (hoffentlich). Über ein Feedback würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Pixy (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler*

Kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen. 

Habe die Administratorenrechte der "NvBackend.exe" wieder entnommen und einige Neustarts durchgeführt.
*Keine Fehlermeldung mehr.*


Zur Sicherheit habe ich Experience genutzt, musste es erstmal Updaten und anschließend wieder Neustarts und keine Probleme gehabt.
Das aktuelle Update scheint in der Tat die Lösung zu sein.

Vielen Dank *Neuperlach*.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: (Update 18.12) Benötige dringend Hilfe! - cmd.exe - Anwendungsfehler (GELÖST)*

Ich hatte gestern auch mehrere Neustarts ohne die Fehlermeldung, allerdings muß ich erst noch mehrmals testen, ob der Fehler wirklich behoben ist.


----------

